# Which car has yet to be done?



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, we have tons of cars to buy nowadays with old AFX, t-jets, Tyco, and everything new from AW, Tomy, etc, etc.

So, what car(s) has (have) not been done? Like completely overlooked? We got Chargers, Challengers, Studebakers, Lambos, etc, etc.

I would be curious to see if anyone is able to mention a car that would still have "broad appeal" in that it could go mainstream and not just be a resin pop of a Hot Wheel car.

Let's hear them!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

An AMC Gremlin X would be cool, although Matchbox did make a Modified Dirttrack version. 
PS- I just remembered that Tyco made a few Gremlins back in the TycoPro and Curvehugger years, they made a Dirttracker and a Funny Car and maybe another ? I forgot about them because I don't own them....I'd love to have the Curvehugger- Dirttracker Gremlin, but I give up on Bidding wars on eBay !


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> An AMC Gremlin X would be cool, although Matchbox did make a Modified Dirttrack version. And an AMC Scrambler(Rambler American) would be cool, although it might look like a Chevy II Nova of about the same Vintage.


Gremlin! Good call. I would like that. I would want the Levis edition. Ha. Now that we are talking that, perhaps the Pacer? But no broad appeal. I think the Gremlin is ripe for a rebirth.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheetah Coupe and the P3. For us inline guys.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Lots*

70 torino, cyclone, cougar eliminator,super bee,demon,rebel machine,impala, jusy to name a few.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Duster and Yugo. Yugo would make for some nice small bodied tjets with ralley stickers.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

JL made a Shelby Mustang in the 1st release of XTractions, would like to see one of those in an upcoming release. A new Mustang for the regular XT's would be cool, too.

The Tyco Lambourghini has a perfect wheelbase for the XT's. If AW has the rights, would love to see them.

Other cars for Xt's:

70's Ford LTD
Dodge Magnum wagon
Chevy SSR pickup


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*a little off the beaten track*

A Sunbeam Tiger would be cool.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*More off the beaten track to match my beater.....*

Does anyone do a resin of a square butt (kamm back) '70's Triumph Spitfire? Preferably with a hard top? (I never take mine off...)


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Mini Cooper, Lotus Europa, Isetta, Ferrari 308, mid sixties Chevy & Ford Pickups, all sedan deliveries. I know many of these are available in resin. An an AMC Pacer so I can set it on fire...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am working on a Kamm Back. slow progress.
there is a caster on eBay that makes em for t-jet.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All for T Jet.... mid 60's and early 70's vans from the big 3, 70/71 Grand Prix, 65 Chevy Impala (for Bob Zilla), 70 Torino, 70 Buick GSX, 70/3 Trans Am, A better version 70/3 camaro (with front bumpers), 67 442, 55,56, +57 Nomads (I still can't understand why these haven't been done!!), any other wagons and panels.
. 
Also, I'd like to see late 60's pick ups from the big 3 along with a wrecker body option. The cab forward and bed can be molded separately, and the mounting pins can match both the wrecker body and the stock bed. Dually versions would be cool too. There could also be an extended chassis version for a car hauler body.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd been happy if AFX had done a 56 Chevy BelAir...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How bout my 65 GS?? Lol. 

1969/70 Electra 225?? Its a boat!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooops!! Now that you mention boats.. 67 Catalina (convertible optional). lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

80s Diplomat cop cars.
70s Monte Carlo
Yes, more land yachts 
more trucks... 80s in particular.
more vintage drag racing
more vintage F1/Indy
90s compact imports


..... a Chrysler mini van???


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

A Chrysler minivan...that cracked me up. But yeah, would make a great IROC racer group!

I would like to see a 1970 Torino Cobra. The swoopier version of the 1969 model.

Oh hay, how about a 1970 Thunderbird...the much overlooked and rarely spotted car. The four door still had suicide doors.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I am on the lookout for a Pantera to make a resin body from.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

alpink said:


> I am working on a Kamm Back. slow progress.
> there is a caster on eBay that makes em for t-jet.


For which chassis, Al? Keep me in mind whenever you git'r done!


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

-MG Midget/AH Sprite other than the LeMans Coupe
-Honda CRX
-Dodge Neon
-Toyota Eagle Mk III
-Chevrolet Intrepid


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

72 Gran Torino Sport
70 Torino GT
75 Monte Carlo
AMC Gremlin
05 Chrysler 300
Pickup Trucks
Trucks...Trucks...Trucks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

May as well toss a few more onto the T Jet wish list....

65 Galaxies (HT, Conv + wagon), 71 Ford LTD (HT, Conv + wagon), 67 Grand Prix conv, maybe a anatomically correct Dukes car and Roscoe's police car... (imagine a clear unpowered jump ramp track to keep the cars in the groove, the track can attach at both ends to a washed out bridge), 67 Chrysler 300 (convertible please) and finally, a 70 road runner and a super bee.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll add a couple more myself... How about a Dodge Dart- any year. And how about a Plymouth Duster, or the Dodge Demon,...later brought back as the Dodge Dart Sport !


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would like to see several to fit the AFX/Tomy chassis.

MG Midget as mention earlier
65 Pontiac GTO
62 to 67 Chevy Nova (not TJET, AFX snap in style)
57 Pontiac
59 Caddy
39 Chrysler anyone?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

1960's -70's Pick up trucks 
1930's-50's two door coupes


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

a mavrick with a hoodscoop would make a nice T jet


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

69 hurst oldsmobile or 442
new daytona prototype
80's imsa gt style bodies


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*kamm back*



ruralradio said:


> For which chassis, Al? Keep me in mind whenever you git'r done!


j-jet
and I'm back on it tomorrow


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Several years ago someone took a poll on one of the boards on this very subject. These were the top votes.

'68 Barracuda fast back
'66 Sunbeam Tiger
'67 Charger
Hudson Hornet
'57 Chrysler 300M
'36 & '37 Chevy
Austin Martin DB5
Austin Martin Vanquish
Chrysler Airflow
Austin Mini
Heely Sprite
'64 Truimph TR4
'69 Chevelle wagon
'48 Tucker
Stutz Bearcat

I would take any of the above, but I really want a Morris Minor for a Tjet.
hojoe


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

64 Falcon, 65 Nova, 68-72 Nova, 55 Nomad, any Falcon wagon up to 65, 62 Impala, 58 Impala, 58 Delray wagon, 65 Malibu wagon, 59 Impala delivery and Elcamino, Triumph TR7, Falcon Ranchero up to 65, B model Mack truck, 53 Chevy Fleetline, Plymouth business coupe, 79 Malibu wagon, 67-72 3 door Suburban. If I think of more, I'll post them!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yugo!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

hojoe said:


> Several years ago someone took a poll on one of the boards on this very subject. These were the top votes.
> 
> '68 Barracuda fast back
> '66 Sunbeam Tiger
> ...


That was me and it was on the HOWL Yahoo group. It was in the archives at one time. But I see that it is no longer there. There may be some remnants of it in the list emails somewhere. I would have no idea where to begin looking for it. pg


----------



## 58MGA Driver (Apr 15, 2013)

*All For T-jet*

In no order of preference the following mainstays of 50's and 60's sports car racing both internationally, and domestically in SCCA:

Alfa Romeo Guila Veloce Spider, Disco Volante, Bug-eyed Sprite, Daimler SP 250, Datsun SPL 310, Elva Courier, Jag XK 120, Lotus Elan and Elite, any Morgan, Triumph GT6+, any Turner, any Triumph convertable, TVR Griffith, Lister Jag, any OSCA, and finally any Tojeiro. 

I spent too much time at Summit Point Speedway in WV in the 70's!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I see a few themes here:

Trucks, trucks, trucks, and minivans.

Early, pre-muscle American cars (Ford Falcons down through 50's Chevy cars)

Smaller sport-style cars that were raced in the 50s and 60s (MGBs, Sunbeam, Triumphs, etc)

Oddities and cult following cars like the Gremlin, Pacer, and dare I say (since I owned one and nobody mentioned it yet) a Mustang II.

Newer imports and domestics like the Neon, Hondas, and Toyotas, etc.

Lastly but not least, more missing muscle cars from the 1970s like the 1970 Roadrunner, etc. help fill the gaps of the existing ones.

Fun stuff...keep the ideas rolling!


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

58MGA Driver said:


> In no order of preference the following mainstays of 50's and 60's sports car racing both internationally, and domestically in SCCA:
> 
> Alfa Romeo Guila Veloce Spider, Disco Volante, Bug-eyed Sprite, Daimler SP 250, Datsun SPL 310, Elva Courier, Jag XK 120, Lotus Elan and Elite, any Morgan, Triumph GT6+, any Turner, any Triumph convertable, TVR Griffith, Lister Jag, any OSCA, and finally any Tojeiro.
> 
> I spent too much time at Summit Point Speedway in WV in the 70's!


Yeah well, I spend way too much time there now. SCCA Majors this weekend. Jefferson 500 in two weeks. MARRS every month this summer. 

The Jefferson 500 is the MGVR focus event this year. Rough estimate of 70+ MGs racing. Lots of other cars too.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

here is another 1 i like

Koenigsegg Agera R


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1972 Riviera boat tail.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/First-Ever-...=Slot_Cars&hash=item460f069791#ht_6111wt_1251

the bradford exchange ?Well they say first ever. lol
sjj


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would like to see a two door neon.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Jim's Custom Rod Shop does a decent numer of trucks in resin and MEV has some good ones for T-jets. But I'd like to see more semi trucks: Kenworth W900, Peterbilt 379, Peterbilt 352, Freightliner Coronado, R Model Mack, Mack Superliner, Bubble nose Kenworths and Freightliners.... .... Hopefully to coincide with A re-pop of the US-1 chassis, we can all dream right?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

old blue said:


> 1972 Riviera boat tail.


I knew I forgot one...love that car!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As an ex trucker (the diesel is pretty much out of my blood now) I'm always thinking of making trucks. If the US1 chassis were plentiful I would probably pursue that route, but with the weak worm and axle set up and no direct fit replacement parts I'm thinking more of a semi scratch built drive set up. This has been a back burner project for me for years, and I'm slowly getting all the parts needed to make it happen (or at least give it another try). If all goes to plan, might be a Kenworth K100 Aerodyne for my first attempt. It's either that or a Ford F600 wrecker... The KW was cheaper so that will probably be the guinea pig...


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

tjetsgrig some of them are made for tjet 64 falcon coupe ,delivery and ranchero..
62 impala ,58 impala, 65 Malibu wagon.. I make a resin 59 chevy 2door wagon very ez to make into a sedan delivery and I made 1. 59 camino and 1 sedan delivery to make a mold...I make 51 chevy fleetline fasback...
I never seen a fasback 53 fleetline ?
you ever see a trabant sedan delivery ? it's cool little german car


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

T-jet cars I have never seen (in plastic or resin) but would buy without a second thought:
1939 Ford deluxe sedan
1949 Chevrolet fleetline 4-dr
1953 Pontiac Chieftian - for the chrome hood stripes
1957 Cadillac coupe deville
1958 Ford wagon
1966 Lincoln 4-dr sedan
1966 Galaxie - The last big Ford in NASCAR
1970-71 Torino non-sportsroof
1985-86 Mustang - the best looking of the Fox body Mustangs


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't know if it's been done yet, but a mk1 Cortina. Such a cool lookin car imo.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> As an ex trucker (the diesel is pretty much out of my blood now) I'm always thinking of making trucks. If the US1 chassis were plentiful I would probably pursue that route, but with the weak worm and axle set up and no direct fit replacement parts I'm thinking more of a semi scratch built drive set up. This has been a back burner project for me for years, and I'm slowly getting all the parts needed to make it happen (or at least give it another try). If all goes to plan, might be a Kenworth K100 Aerodyne for my first attempt. It's either that or a Ford F600 wrecker... The KW was cheaper so that will probably be the guinea pig...


I think the worm "weakness" on the US-1 is more due to youngsters abusing them. All of my US-1 chassis seems to hold up reasonably well. I did buy some brass worm gears from Northwest short lines to try. Also if you're just going forward and not using US-1 stations try A Tyco TCR jam car chassis, they have a worm gear so they are geared slow enough to put A lot of torque to the ground like a US-1 and are a little cheaper. Someone with skills could probably just add the Aerodyne sleeper to the tyco Kenworth COE body I would think?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HMmmmmmm, nobody started a list yet???? I see lots of "I want", but no list to let a resin caster know what tops the list. Maybe "we" (resin casters) should just guess! That should about cover something, I think?? pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A lot of these bodies are already available in resin Dennis. I believe the OP was referring to factory made injection molded bodies, at least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope everyone can thinks that they own posts like this.  Yeah, I was referring to injection molded and wondering what the future holds for slot cars (HO) being released by Autoworld and other retail slot car makers. 

But, from what I read from the list it appears there are two holes wanting to be filled: smaller 50/60/70s sports cars and early 1950 American cars - the big ones with running boards. 

Personally I love resins and have bought a whack of them recently.


----------

